# What off-brand timbren for front of '01 2500ld



## larboc (Dec 8, 2009)

Going to need some front end help for the new plow slut and don't wanna spend the big $$ on Timbrens. 
I can't find off-brands that say they will fit. I find them for 1500's, 2500HD's, 3500's, 3500HD's but they don't say 2500ld's.


----------



## frmboybuck (Oct 31, 2011)

The 2500hd should be the same for the ld


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Not the LD, the 1500 ones are the correct one for the LD.


----------



## Mxrider069 (Dec 8, 2007)

The 2500HD ones are the correct ones, How do i know? I used to own a 2001 2500 NON HD. To avoid confusion at part stores id always get parts for a 2001 2500HD as they share the same parts. Not once did i ever have an issue.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

The front end is the same as the 1500 not the 2500.


----------



## larboc (Dec 8, 2009)

lilweeds;1345538 said:


> The front end is the same as the 1500 not the 2500.


You sure? iirc the unit bearing flange's are different. 3 vs. 4 bolts.

What about the torsion bars? are they from the 2500hd or 1500 or different?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

1500HD-2500-2500HD-3500 all use the same load boosters whether it's an actual Timbren brand (p/n GMFK25S) or a less expensive knockoff such as Buyers, Sumo etc.

It's the 1500's that are all their own.


----------



## larboc (Dec 8, 2009)

Fyi I got the buyers knockoffs ordered through my local autovalue for 119+tax. Work great! added 1" lift when unloaded. With gk bars it sets 0.75" lower than stock with timbrens and western cable pump+7.5' straight blade.


----------



## gwhalen3 (Jan 15, 2010)

Go here. http://www.rcpw.com/snow-plow-parts/snow-plow-suspension-kits/5562001.html BINGO.


----------



## larboc (Dec 8, 2009)

gwhalen3;1361347 said:


> Go here. http://www.rcpw.com/snow-plow-parts/snow-plow-suspension-kits/5562001.html BINGO.


For the extra couple bucks I had it overnight and supported local buisiness. fyi northern tool has it for 99


----------

